# COREl 11 -> CRASH unter XP



## mike_h (18. März 2004)

Hallo,
bin völlig ratlos:
Corel 11 lief ziemlich unsauber -> habe wie im forum schon beschrieben tastaturprobleme, einige dateien schalten die tastatur auf EN und das ganze corel ist auf englisch (rechtschreibkorrektur usw). änderung in optionen ... text usw. haben nichts gebracht.
neuerdings stürzt corel KOMPLETT ab -> einfach weg, ohne meldung, wenn in ein vorhandenes textfeld (grafiktext, mengentext) geklickt wird.
ich habe einen neuen user angelegt --> bei dem  alles super.
ich brauche aber den originaluser --> wo muß was gelöscht werden ?
neuinstallation --> gleiches problem !

vielleicht kann jemand helfen 
danke
mike


----------



## mike_h (19. März 2004)

*Gelöst !*

Ich habe das Problem derartig gelöst, als dass ich Corel 10 wieder installiert habe,das läuft reibungslos.
Corel 12 kann auch damit umgehen, gibt allerding einen "Systemstabilitäts"- Fehler raus, der aber ignoriert werden kann.
Der Fehler kommt ca. 3-4 mal - Corel 12 bleibt aber stabil.
Ciao
mike


----------

